# updates on my TT



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Clean her every week with a good wax with Dodo, amazing stuff and perfect for the colour too

What do all u merlin owners use?

had my plate fitted
LCR Fitted
and new alloys























































Mini photo shoot


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice, some nice shots.

Where was it dynoed? How did you get on?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice love the colour


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Great looking car, all mods suit it well. Nice wheels, really different...


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd never have chose THOSE wheels......and how wrong I'd be - they look 8)

When I was on the search for a TT, I remember one off the guys on here had a Merlin Purple for sale - it looked the dogs danglies, but I didn't have enough cash at the time 

If there was one thing I'd change about your motor, it would be to take those dangly things off the mirror.....they really do annoy me, and I don't know how people can drive with 'em hanging around infront of your face like an annoying fly


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Them dangly things are my teddies :lol: they follow me in all the cars i purchase, lol!!

i was at awesome GTI in manchester had a great day and ended up having a remap at first i got 228bhp but after she manged 241bhp and 282torque thingy

merlin is sooooo the best colour it cost me alot more but the colour is the best about her and the alloys come a close second 

we all like to be different :mrgreen:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow Shell
Did I miss you?
That is one cracking colour , I have said it before , but by god , I am liking it more

Have to agree with them wheels too , stunning!!!!!
Sarah


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i saw u sarah but u was so busy that day of the rolling road day for VAG h20 so i didnt want to disturb :lol:

and i have to say fantastic service from awesome as always


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi
If your back , just give me the nodd
It is always busy here Chelle , but always good to meet you
Take care my dear and hopefully see you back
Sarah


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Great photos and the wheels give a great original look for your car! i like it.

TTitan


----------

